# XSD - Attributprüfung



## mki_germo (25. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe da ein kleines XSD-Problem:
Von einem Kundensystem erhalte ich ein XML mit folgendem Aufbau


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
<document>
    <metadata>
        <field name="author" value="The author" />
        <field name="submitter" value="The submitter" />
        <field name="revision" value="revision number" />
        <field name="optionalValue" value="optionalValue" />
    </metadata>
    <files>
        <file name="document.pdf" title="DocumentTile" />
        <file name="optional.pdf" title="DocumentTile" />
    </files>
</document>
```

Das <metadata> Element darf beliebig viele <field> Elemente beinhalten, mindestens jedoch müssen die <field> Elemente mit den name Attributen author, submitter und revision vorhanden sein. Ebenfalls muss mindestens ein <file> Element vorhanden sein. Ich will das XML jetzt via XSD validieren.
Das mit den <file> Elementen bekomme ich problemlos hin, mit den <field> elementen jedoch habe ich so meine Probleme. Über minOccures=3 bekomme ich zwar raus, ob mindestens 3 Elemente vorhanden sind, aber wie schränke ich das zusätzlich auf die Attribute ein?

Ich wäre für Vorschläge dankbar.


----------

